# Problem: RideSync/Garmin & GoPro Mount for Contact SLR Aero HBs



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

Giant garmin computer mount keeps coming looseI posted this in the general cycling as well - I would be very grateful if anyone has a solution -either a fix or a new mount suggestion for this.
Tx

I have a Giant Propel SL and have purchased the giant combo garmin/go pro mount - however, it will not stay tightened.
On more than one occasion that has come loose mid-ride and I have been able to unscrew it by hand and stuff it in the back of my jersey.
The workaround is just using one of Carmen's plastic attachments with elastomers on my stem-however I would like to try and get this amount to work so I can attach my camera as well outfront.
The mechanic at my local shop applied some Loctite-however that didn't help as it came off again mid ride yesterday.
Any suggestions?
I'm open to purchasing another mount if there is one that someone can suggest-however they need to fit my oval-shaped bars on the Propel.

Here is the mount in question:
RideSync/Garmin & GoPro Mount for Contact SLR Aero HBs (Computers) - Bike Gear | Giant Montreal

Here are the bars:
Contact SLR Aero Road Handlebar Black (Handlebars) - Bike Gear | Giant Montreal​


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

Mine has been working fine for over a year. I haven't had to re-tighten anything. Unless you didn't put the shim in I can't explain your issue. I guess there is a remote possibility that there may have been a slight change on the handlebar or the mount. 

Perhaps try to fit it on another Propel or handlebar to compare.


----------



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

CrankyMinion said:


> Mine has been working fine for over a year. I haven't had to re-tighten anything. Unless you didn't put the shim in I can't explain your issue. I guess there is a remote possibility that there may have been a slight change on the handlebar or the mount.
> 
> Perhaps try to fit it on another Propel or handlebar to compare.


By shim you mean the little rubber insert? It was originally installed with the mount - maybe I'll give it another go. Thanks.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Loctite


----------

